# 49650 laparoscopy, surgical repair, ing hernia



## com107 (Sep 21, 2010)

The code 49650 does not state that the mesh is included when performed, unlike the other codes in this catagory...is it understood that the mesh is included or should I be using another code to include mesh?

If anyone can help I'm open for suggestions,
thanks,

sandy


----------



## rbeaver (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mesh*

I know if you look into the CPT Book it will show you the procedures that you can bill the mesh with.

I am sorry if I had my book with me I could tell you.

Good Luck.


----------



## RCBBuell (Oct 1, 2010)

*Mesh*

Hi,

I never add a code for mesh with laparoscopic repairs.  They do not even offer one.  When they are open you are only allowed to use it on incisional or ventral hernias.


----------

